# 357



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good 357 round for deer season. Have never taken a deer with a handgun and thought I'd give it a try this year. Thanks


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

federal makes a good LOAD for the 44 mag. so i say a 357 HYDRA-SHOK SHOULD ALSO BE A GOOD LOAD ! KILLED A COUPLE WITH MY DESERT EAGLE 44 !!!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out Winchester.com. Here is a link to what they recommend on that site for hunting. http://www.winchester.com/products/catalog/handgunlist.aspx?cart=MzU3IE1hZ251bQ==&use=1


----------

